# Lantain Lathe parts



## Twirpunky

New guy here.  I just sold an older 1984 Lanain Lathe.  It was a really nice machine and built in Tiawan. 12x36 belt drive. There were lots of these lathes sold under the Enco and Jet names. Several other companies also sold this lathe.  Anyhow, there was a small bronze gear driven from a worm in the apron that was the weak point on these old lathes.  I bought the lathe for $500 knowing that it needed that gear.  I found some for sale from another lathe maker that would fit with a little modification (key way size).  When I found them I panicked and bought several of them knowing that they were no longer a stock item.  Now I have gears and no lathe.

Anyhow, if any of you are looking for some parts for one of these old lathes, let me know if I can help.


----------



## Ulma Doctor

I'm very interested please email
ulmadoc@gmail.com


----------



## Tom Howland

I have a Lantiane 350C. 10x24. I need the large back gear (I think thats what it is called) approximately 7" in diameter. I realize your lathe was larger but no harm in asking. Where were you able to find parts? Thank you for the Enco and Jet  names, I'll start looking there.

Mike, The gear works but is very noisy with chipped teeth. Could I braze the tips then file the shapes in?


----------



## Twirpunky

I don't have that gear. That looks like the same lathe as mine did. I got the parts from a company called PTC  (Precision Tool Co.)  I believe they went out of business about 20 years ago.  I have had these parts for a long time. None are used and all new old stock. 

I have a crossfeed screws and nut.
Apron worm gear and brass gear to go with it.
I also have a set of metric half nuts and a set of English half nuts.  (some of these lathes had a metric lead screw)

Dennis


----------



## Twirpunky

Tom Howland said:


> I have a Lantiane 350C. 10x24. I need the large back gear (I think thats what it is called) approximately 7" in diameter. I realize your lathe was larger but no harm in asking. Where were you able to find parts? Thank you for the Enco and Jet  names, I'll start looking there.
> 
> Mike, The gear works but is very noisy with chipped teeth. Could I braze the tips then file the shapes in?




My lathe had perfect gears with no chips or marks. It was really noisy in back gear also. The teeth on yours may just need a little hand work with a file and some stiff grease.  I was a repair machinist and welder for years and have fixed gears by brazing them in and remachining them.  Lots of work to save a part and they still ran noisy.  The one I fixed was on an old belt drive drill press with back gear.  It was a monster size press that was still very usable once I got the gears repaired. 
  I don't know if yours is bad enough to take the chance on screwing up a part that is still usable.  Welding or brazing on cast iron can be a sticky situation. I avoid it at all possible.


----------



## Tom Howland

Thanks Dennis.
The worst chipping is in the photo. Right of center, #3,4 tooth. It isn't terrible as you can see. It's an on off noise which I think is when it's passing over the other gear. I'll have to think on it. Sometimes it's better to not fix it till it breaks, Because it never breaks.


----------



## Twirpunky

Probably not worth the worry.  Back gear is only used on occasion and those gears run pretty slow.  No teeth missing or bent. They are not a straight cut spur gear so they should be meshing on more than one tooth at a time.  I don't think you have to worry about breaking one.  I'll bet a heavy chip or piece of metal made it's way in there one time or another and did what damage you have.


----------



## Twirpunky

Ulma Doctor said:


> I'm very interested please email
> ulmadoc@gmail.com


Parts are in the mail.  Thank you


----------



## kvt

I just found this,  any parts left,   Ken


----------



## Twirpunky

Ken,
   Sorry, they are all gone.
Dennis


----------



## petertha

I just went through a similar episode on my '97 King 14x40 lathe, also Taiwan made. May I ask, where did you end up getting the suitable replacement? Did it look something like this? I had a power feed issue hopefully close to sorting out now. I was able to get a spare eventually. The worm gear that engages is hardened steel so I feel that all things equal, the brass is the consumable wear item. And it would be a bugger to make, at least with my limited knowledge & tools.

Also, you didn't happen to take a pic of what your worn one looked like did you? I'm still not convinced my own was that bad vs. other alignment issues. Just curious.


----------



## kvt

Anyone finds a place to get one of those brass gears please let me know Mine has a bunch of wear,  and figure it will die


----------



## louosten

Twirpunky said:


> New guy here.  I just sold an older 1984 Lanain Lathe.  It was a really nice machine and built in Tiawan. 12x36 belt drive. There were lots of these lathes sold under the Enco and Jet names. Several other companies also sold this lathe.  Anyhow, there was a small bronze gear driven from a worm in the apron that was the weak point on these old lathes.  I bought the lathe for $500 knowing that it needed that gear.  I found some for sale from another lathe maker that would fit with a little modification (key way size).  When I found them I panicked and bought several of them knowing that they were no longer a stock item.  Now I have gears and no lathe.
> 
> Anyhow, if any of you are looking for some parts for one of these old lathes, let me know if I can help.


Do you still have any of the gears?
LMK, thanks
Lou O.


----------

